# Farmall B starting problems



## outdoorsman1201 (Nov 22, 2010)

I have a farmall b that will not start unless it is pulled. I have put in new battery, went through the starter, it cranks good just will not fire. Have someone pull me and it starts in a second.

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks in advance! 

Karl


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Not sure if it has a starter ballast on that or not, but if it does, that's likely the culprit. They only exist if the tractor is 12 volt. Otherwise, I'd say the coil needs testing.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Is it battery coil ignition or magneto ignition? If its battery coil, check all the connections between the battery and the coil pack and the coil pack and its ground to be sure they are all clean and tight. The coil needs a certain voltage to fire, and most coil systems have an additional wire to the positive terminal on the coil that provides additional voltage/current during starting to keep the voltage up. If there is a dirty or loose terminal, you could be losing voltage, causing a no-spark condition during cranking. If you don't crank it, such as when pull starting it, the voltage is higher due to no starter motor draw on the system. Try checking the voltage at the positive terminal on the coil pack when someone cranks it and see what it is.

If you have a magneto system, it could be a bad magneto.


----------



## outdoorsman1201 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the information. It is not a 12 volt system. It has a magneto so it sounds like that could be my culprit.


----------

